# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Replacing asbestos eaves

## dabba

Hi, I'm located in Sydney, NSW.
Ive just had a Buildings inspection report back on a potential purchase (currently in the cooling off period).
The report states damaged asbestos eaves, but does not mention if urgent attention required..? 
The house was built in 69 so understood some asbestos. Is this asbestos a job stopper for a purchase? What's the ball park figure to have the eaves removed/replaced?  Are there companies that specialize in the replacement of asbestos eaves?
Apparently there is also evidence of an asbestos lined wall in the laundry plus some of the property boundaries (asbestos fence..?)
Any advice is appreciated? 
Cooling off ends very soon..!!

----------


## ringtail

If in good condition and painted its fine to leave. Damaged product should be replaced. Fencing should go to as it is generally unpainted and exposed. Not a deal breaker at all. Its not a new house, it is what it is. Plenty of Asbestos removal companies around and fees vary a lot so get some estimates. You will need a chippy to replace the eaves linings after the asbestos is gone or DIY.

----------


## dabba

Thanks for the tip ringtail. 
Just one other thing, ive heard that asbestos fibro is typical to be used as a waterproof lining in bathrooms..? As there is evidence of asbestos in the laundry room (next door to bathroom), its fair to say it might be in the bathroom too?
Note - I plan to do a complete reno of the bathroom anyway, as the buildings report showed there to be a shower leak, damage to the joists (need replacing) and the bathroom is most probably of the same vintage as when the house was built. However due to the tiled walls in the bathroom, complete confirmation of asbestos in the bathroom could not be confirmed at the time of inspection or the state of the walls/timbers frames...
I get the impression a specific asbestos inspection might be the answer..? 
Is it common that asbestos inspections are carried out prior to settlement of a property? or is it just a given that comes with the sale of a 40year old house...?  
Thanks in advance..

----------


## ringtail

> Thanks for the tip ringtail. 
> Just one other thing, ive heard that asbestos fibro is typical to be used as a waterproof lining in bathrooms..? As there is evidence of asbestos in the laundry room (next door to bathroom), its fair to say it might be in the bathroom too?
> Note - I plan to do a complete reno of the bathroom anyway, as the buildings report showed there to be a shower leak, damage to the joists (need replacing) and the bathroom is most probably of the same vintage as when the house was built. However due to the tiled walls in the bathroom, complete confirmation of asbestos in the bathroom could not be confirmed at the time of inspection or the state of the walls/timbers frames...
> I get the impression a specific asbestos inspection might be the answer..? 
> Is it common that asbestos inspections are carried out prior to settlement of a property? or is it just a given that comes with the sale of a 40year old house...?  
> Thanks in advance..

  
Given the age of the house its pretty much a given that asbestos will be present. Its the location that you buy and most of the time that location comes with a old house. If location isnt a issue find a vacant block and build new. The only real way to confirm is with lab tests so always assume that any sheet product in a old house may contain asbestos unless proven otherwise and take appropriate precautions.

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  but more likely why would you touch the eaves asbestos at all other than any minor repair needed. Pretty much every house built before 1985 will have bound asbestos of some sort in it - so long as you don't sand drill or otherwise turn it into aerosol/ dust it poses no hazard at all. Even if you do need to deal with it simply read the Asbsestos area on the Forum for info on the issues and how to handle safely.

----------


## ringtail

> but more likely why would you touch the eaves asbestos at all other than any minor repair needed. Pretty much every house built before 1985 will have bound asbestos of some sort in it - so long as you don't sand drill or otherwise turn it into aerosol/ dust it poses no hazard at all. Even if you do need to deal with it simply read the Asbsestos area on the Forum for info on the issues and how to handle safely.

  
Agree. Maybe just replace the damaged section and replace with 4.5 mm hardiflex. Let the rest lie. I believe you can still remove up to 10 m2 before needing a licence. Getting rid of it is the problem and costs $$$. My tip would be to remove the damaged section yourself ( if it is under 10m2 and you feel comfortable doing so with the right gear) and call a local remover and ask if you can give it to him for a carton of beer.

----------

